# Fishmans road to 1600 raw



## Fishman44 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thought I would post up my training, etc for anyone to follow. I am currently training to hit 1600 raw by next summer. Train 4x week and deload every 4 th weeks. Currently working with a strength coach to help me reach my goals, will post more later.


----------



## oliolz (Oct 1, 2013)

Sounds awesome bro! Good luck with that! 

I'll be checking in once in awhile to pick ur brain - I'm trying to compete (198) eventually as well..


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I tweaked my back so I'm taking a few day off before I start my first cycle in over 7 years.  My goal is to recomp and get stronger. A little more about myself is I am lucky to have a gf that supports my iron addiction, over the past two years I have built up my garage gym into a small warehouse style facility with equipment from rogue/elitefts. I have power rack, 10' wall mount rig, reverse hyper, ghr, selecterized lat pull/row strongman equipment, med/slam balls, battle ropes,'giant tires, sledgehammer, kegs, plyo boxes, db etc


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well backs about 90% so I did a quick back workout to see how it would feel, did deads 315x10 felt light and fast finished with 2 sets of reverse hyper. Afterwards back felt good, slight pump but good. Started cycle on Monday, AY test felt great and smooth as silk!


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 10, 2013)

Had a killer workout today, I was afraid that taking almost two weeks off would set me back but it didn't today! Here is the workout
Bench 315x10, then 6 sets of 3
4x3 light squat
3x3 wide grip pause bench 1" off chest
75 pull-ups
Strongman log press 2sets 30,25 reps
Scapular retractions 3 sets
Abs
Was really pleased with the 10 reps at 315
Friday is squats so we will see how the back
Holds up


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 11, 2013)

Today was squat workout, wanted to go heavy but worked up to 405 and stopped, back just a little sore. Rest of workout went like
Light bench 10sets of 3
Front squat heavy 3x3
1 leg deads 3x5
Ghr 3x6
Landmine 3x6
Sledgehammer tire swings 2x20
Workout felt good, squats felt light and fast, taking sat off to rest and hit it hard on Sunday


----------



## oliolz (Oct 11, 2013)

front squats sure are a bitch after going "heavy" on back squats! i found that out yesterday - instead of heavy weight, i settled for sitting in the hole for a few breaths - i gotta re-vamp my workout to get heavy front squats on a non-heavy leg day


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have a love/hate thing with front squats, I know they are great to do but they just suck sometimes!
Another workout in the books.
Standing strict press heavy 6sets of 2
Light squats 10sets of 3
Heavy bench 13sets of 1
Vbar pulldowns 5sets of 15
Lateral raise 3sets of 10
Overall good workout, back feels ok, really want to push the weights up more
But have to stick to the program and stay on track and hit my prescribed numbers


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 16, 2013)

Last workout of week 5 in the books! Worked up to 470 on deads for 4
Sets of 2, felt fast and light. Rest of workout went like
3 sets of db shrugs
2 sets if reverse hyper
3 sets if Weighted GHR
Standing weighted and
3 sets of hammer curls
Overall good workout, back slight pump but no pain, next workout will be chest on Friday


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 18, 2013)

Bench day done and not on a Monday! Worked up to 405x5 with slingshot, felt great and fairly easy, could have gotten 1-2 more rep but got a severe cramp in left leg from using it to drive barbell up. O well first time I have had 405 in my hands, just a matter of time before I make that bitch mine!!! Rest of workout had to be cut short did
5x3 med squats
3 sets of med then heavy pause bench 1" off chest
Need to do pull-ups, and scapular retractions on Sunday 
AY test TPA is kicking in nicely, drive is up, feeling like a super villain


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 20, 2013)

Had a really good skwatz workout! Worked up to 505, that's the first time I have had that on my back, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
After that I did 15 sets of 3 reps 235 bench
75 pull-ups
3 sets of 15 reps scap retractions
Cut workout a little short will finish up Monday


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 22, 2013)

Monday did a quick bi/tri workout
100reps empty bb curl
Superset with
100reps press downs 
5sets of 5 reps heavy hammer curls
Ss with
5 sets of single arm press owns
Also did 3sets of lat rows


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 22, 2013)

workout lookin mean bro. keep it up


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 23, 2013)

Today was a crappy workout! Did standing strict OHP worked up to 205 and my elbow flared up! Sunday the 505 squat bothered it, and if course I didn't let it rest and did 100+ reps for bis and tris Monday which didn't help. Worked through 6 sets of pressing then did 36 light squats and called it a day. Still need to do, bench, jm press, pulldowns, band pull aparts, and side laterals. Hopefully finish workout Thursday. Also plan to get the slingshot elbow sleeve to help the tendinitis.


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 28, 2013)

Forgot to post my dead day, back doing great, I hope I am gtg now.
Worked up to 495 for 4 sets of 2 with only 120 sec rest
Then onto shrugs 2x20
Reverse hyper 4x 8
Ghr 2x8
Standing crunches
Hammer curls 3x10
Bulgarian core blaster 3x8
Good workou, deload is this week, time to really hit it hard in Nov.


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 31, 2013)

Deload this week, which gives me a nice physical/mental break and let's me get ready for the next 3weeks. All my weights, sets, reps are cut in half


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 4, 2013)

Had a good bench day, worked up to 425 for 3 with slingshot, went up fast!
Then did 5x3 squats
Worked up to 325 dead bench for 1, could have gone heavier
80 pull-ups 
3x12 scap retractions 
Abs
Incline db drop super set 75 for 30reps, 50 for 10, then trx push-ups 
Good day, felt strong looking foward to this 3week block!


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 6, 2013)

Squat day, worked up to 515 no wraps, felt heavy ended up leaning foward
A little but got the lift
Heavy front squats 3x3
1 leg deads 3x3
Ghr banded 3x8
Abs


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 8, 2013)

Press day, worked up to 230 standing strict press, felt great!
10x3 squats
10x1 bench
5x8 jm press
5x10 lat pulldown
3x12 laterals
3x10 band pull aparts
Feeling strong


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Death lift day, worked up to 505 for 5 sets, first set was awful, the rest not so bad.
Then did 5x8 Bulgarian core blaster
2x5 reverse hyper
3x8 banded ghr
3x12 zottman curl
2 sets standing abs


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 13, 2013)

Had a crappy bench day! Caught the kids bug and felt I was better went in started bench warmup and everything felt heavy, pushed through to a 435 slingshot which to my surprise I got easily. But that wiped me out!
Did 5x3 squats
Attempted dead bench but just felt weak so I shut it down for the day.
I'm happy with how great435 felt, will attempt to finish Thursday


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 18, 2013)

Finally got around to my press day
Worked up to 235 OHP, felt good
Incline 3x10 and rest pause with 135
Lat pulldowns 5x10
Tri press downs 3x10
Seated light db cleans 3x8
Laterals 3x10


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 20, 2013)

Deads today, worked up to 515 went up stupid fast and felt light.
Then did speed deads @225,'partner and I stood on opposite sides pick it up drop it and next person did it, did a rep about every 15sec, got in about 15reps.
Seated low cable rows 3x8
Stiff leg deads on 4"box 3x5
Reverse hyper 3x5
Bb curls 5sets to failure


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 23, 2013)

Squats worked up to 455 felt heavy
3x3pause squats
3x3 front squats
3x8 ghr
3x5 reverse hyper 
5x10 bench


Did bench today switched it up and did a bodybuilding type workout
3x10 bench with drop/strip set
3x10 incline db
3x10 decline flyes
2x 8 cable crossover
5x10 tri press downs
5x10 close grip incline


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 25, 2013)

Today was deads and it turned out to be a great session!
Worked up to 545 deathlift, it went up so damn easy that it kinda scared me, I could have added 30-40 more lbs easy but I shut it down at 545, no need to injure myself due to ego.
5x10 vbar pulldowns
Superset with chest supported rear delta 5x5
Reverse hyper 3x5
Banded ghr 3x8
Zottman curls 3x10
Abs 4x10


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 28, 2013)

Press day before turkey coma
Worked up to 240, felt good
Bench 8x1 heavy
V bar pulldowns 5x10
Band pull aparts 3x10
Jm press 5x8
Laterals 3x10


----------



## Fishman44 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bench day, worked up to 455 with slingshot, felt heavy and awful but got it.
5x3 med squats
3x1 heavy dead bench, these sucked ass and drained me
85 reps combo of pull-ups and vbar pulldowns
4x10 scap retractions


----------



## Fishman44 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry for absence been a busy month, finished week 11 and deloaded, just started week 1 of 12.
Slingshot bench 3 sets with 405lb for 3,3,4*
Bw dips 3x6,6,12
Rows 5x5*
scap.retractions 3x10
bb curls 3x5


----------



## Fishman44 (Jan 3, 2014)

Leg day worked up to 405 for reps
bench 2x12
heavy pause squats 3x3
barbell rdl with bands 3x6
banded ghr 4x6
abs

press day want to up my press game so working on volume
strict ohp 8x8
band pull a parts 3x12
laterals 3x12
bench 6x1@350
Pulldowns 5x15
Triceps tri set 2sets


----------



## Fishman44 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dead day worked up to 455 for reps then 405 for 3x6
then a giant circuit of
db rows, reverse hyper, ghr, seated abs, db shrugs, kb swings this sucked did it 3 times


----------



## Fishman44 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bench day hit 405 for 3,4,2,5 with slingshot
1x6 pause bench
bw dips.3.sets
rows 5x5
scap.retractions 3x10
bb curls 5 sec neg
weighted abs


----------

